# Refinishing a bead blasted titanium frame to brushed?



## superflychick (Jul 16, 2013)

This is probably not the exact thread to post to, but I thought someone might have expertise with titanium.

My quick question is whether I can refinish my bead blasted titanium frame to a brushed finish using the scotch bright methods described below. (Backstory - Old bead blasted finish on Lightspeed Firenze is pretty scratched up these days, and I don't want to pay to re-bead blast the frame). 
Brushing (Refinishing) Titanium
Refinishing Titanium

Both these links describe just refinishing brushed finishes to former glory, but do not tell whether you can remove a bead blasted finish using the same method (and end up with a brushed finish).

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw a post recently about taking stems and seatposts from bead blasted to brushed, and that looked good. Might take a while. I have never done it myself


----------



## superflychick (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, I think you are right. I got impatient last night and did a test strip with 400 grit (x-fine) sand paper, and it looked pretty nice. I think it will work quite nicely with the scotch bright. 

You do not by chance have a link for the prior post you saw?


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

In a previous life I worked for a company that built processing equipment, some in Ti! I did not realize that if you dip Ti in an acid tank (Nitric with no heat) it will naturally "blue"! I don't own a Ti frame but if I did that would be a route I would look at.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

here: LINK


----------



## superflychick (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link!

Although, I looked up the titanium anodizing (blueing) method - I doubt I'll do it but it seemed pretty cool. I found some guy that anodized his titanium cyclocross bike. Here are some links to that if anyone is interested:

Youtube video how-to

Instructable where guy anodized bike

**note - this only works on titanium, not aluminum

I supposed I'll post before and after pictures when I finish my bike in a week or two, as well.


----------



## Fort Colin (Dec 1, 2013)

If your arms get tired from brushing, you might try a drill and one of the "3" and 4" Dia. with 1/4" Mandrel Mounted Wheel" from Nyalox. NYALOX


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Scotchbrite flap-wheel on powerdrill will get to 95% of places - hand-finish in the nooks and crannies.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

cut the maroon pads into 2" strips. go around the circumference of the tube. you can make a finishing stick out of a door shim, they work great for getting the grain in the correct directions at the joints. wear some kind of dust mask. 

wear a mask.


----------



## superflychick (Jul 16, 2013)

Yep, I'm down to the final nooks and crannies of the bike. Unfortunately, My homedepot and Lowes are pretty poorly stocked when it comes to nylon mandrel wheels and scotchbrite flap wheels. But, I found a nylon wheel for my dremel that should work for the odd shaped stuff. 

Definitely have a mask - I'm pretty careful about my lungs and my desire not to have lung issues later in life.


----------

